# 03 Sentra GXE



## 3GEclipse (Dec 2, 2010)

I've done a search and come up with mixed answers. I'm trying to figure out the speaker size's in the doors and the rear deck. I'm looking to get direct fitting speakers w/out modifying anything. For the rear deck I've seen a few people say they are 6.5, while some other people say the opening is 6.75. The same thing goes for the front, are they a 5 1/4, or 6.5. I noticed a few people had problems mounting front speakers because of the window glass. Would it be better to buy a shallow mount speaker.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fronts require shallow mount and are 6.5 if I remember correctly. There are spacers you can buy to allow standard depth speakers, though.

i think zenclosures.com may make spacers for the sentra.


----------



## 3GEclipse (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check out Crutchfield.com. They can tell you what speakers are a direct fit. They also provide free tech support, wiring adapters and spacers and instructions when you buy from them. Prices are fair; service is excellant! I've been using them for years!


----------



## 3GEclipse (Dec 2, 2010)

The rear deck speakers are 6.5. I installed a pair of kenwoods and the sound out of them are crisp and clear. I'm going to go back to the store to pick up another pair for the front.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I would recommend component speakers, honestly. They require a little extra work and probably cutting for the tweeter portion, but they beat the crap out of regular speakers.


----------



## 3GEclipse (Dec 2, 2010)

I wasn't planning on putting to much money into this car. I'm just driving it for the winter. I paid $80 for the Kenwoods and I'm happy how they sound. They sound better than what I thought they would.


----------

